
Should You Google at Dinner? - pavel
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/12/fashion/12THISLIFE.html?_r=1
======
Umalu
The author of this article Googled the ingredients of a banana split to prove
to his mother that the ice cream flavors she was offering to his children were
not the "correct" flavors for a banana split. While I yield to none in my
admiration for Google and its wondrous search engine, I shudder when I see
what today's Cliff Clavins are doing with it.

